# Old Bear compound bow what model is it?



## ydeardorff (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello,
I recently was in a pawn shop and found a friend a compound bow made by Bear. What caught my eye was this bow has a solid wood handle, and what looks like laminated wood/ possibly fiberglass arms. It also has no cams, just wheels on each end.

Its gorgeous, yet I got it for him for 20 bucks. So I got him something he can use for hunting (it has all the mounts for modern equipment), and Im not out a ton of money.
It was stripped of all the extras, other than a string. But it was just such a nice looking bow, and in great shape, I couldn't let it go, since my friend wanted one.

Id say this is at least a 70lb pull bow.

any thoughts? I don't have a picture of it, as I already gave it to him. for HIS birthday. But it looks alot like a bear kodiak magnum. Any idea of where to look on the bow to ID it?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

PICTURES-----would help considerably. Modern acc. NOT------most will work but your problem is going to be finding a rest that will work properly. Back then (from your description) the bow will not have enough window cut out to get center shot with today's rests. Another major problem is going to be if the bow even comes close to fitting him in draw length. Those old bows were really limited on draw length adjustment and parts are going to be extremely hard to find. IMHO it is a wall hanger of days gone by.


----------



## buc8221 (Feb 10, 2010)

its more than likely a brown bear they were made in the early 80's


----------



## 11bravo69 (Feb 8, 2011)

x2 I have one in my basement,like new condition


----------



## B-Crunk (May 20, 2012)

I have this Bear bow. I got it from a friend a while back. I've never used it and i was just wondering if anybody knew what kind it was because i was planning on selling it.












I tried looking for it online but no luck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jmartin89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey I'm new on here sounds like you and I have the same bow I was trying to find out about mine when I came across this forum did you ever find out what kind it was


----------



## littlec89 (Sep 5, 2012)

No. No pictures of the op bow where posted


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds like an "alaskian".


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dale_B1 said:


> PICTURES-----would help considerably. Modern acc. NOT------most will work but your problem is going to be finding a rest that will work properly. Back then (from your description) the bow will not have enough window cut out to get center shot with today's rests. Another major problem is going to be if the bow even comes close to fitting him in draw length. Those old bows were really limited on draw length adjustment and parts are going to be extremely hard to find. IMHO it is a wall hanger of days gone by.


Alakan, kodiak magnum, and brown bear were the 3 popular wood handle compounds from that era if I remember correctly. They were very pretty especially the Alakan. Dale, can you still buy old style stick on arrow rests for one of those or a springy rest if you wanted to shoot it for fun??


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Martin_Shooter1 said:


> Alakan, kodiak magnum, and brown bear were the 3 popular wood handle compounds from that era if I remember correctly. They were very pretty especially the Alakan. Dale, can you still buy old style stick on arrow rests for one of those or a springy rest if you wanted to shoot it for fun??


Yes the stick on can still be found. Flipper II is one.
By the way the Alaskan I have is Mag riser bow(compound, they never made a wood riser compound). The recurve style Alaskan is the wood riser.


----------



## NCTribute (Jan 28, 2007)

Dale_B1 said:


> Yes the stick on can still be found. Flipper II is one.
> By the way the Alaskan I have is Mag riser bow(compound, they never made a wood riser compound). The recurve style Alaskan is the wood riser.


Check this link, http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/80.php , Bear certainly did make wood riser bows, Super Brown Bear and Brown Bear. As usual you are giving know it all bad advice.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dale_B1 said:


> Yes the stick on can still be found. Flipper II is one.
> By the way the Alaskan I have is Mag riser bow(compound, they never made a wood riser compound). The recurve style Alaskan is the wood riser.


You are right and wrong Dale. The first alaskan was a metal handled 4 wheel bow as seen in this image I googled.







They also made an Alaskan recurve I believe like you said.

Here is an image of an early to mid 80's wood handled Alaskan compound with aluminum cams. I had a buddy who bought one in the day new. I think they came out in 1984 or 1985? I myelf had a magnum hunter. The Alaskan had a more gorgeous wood riser than did the brown bear or Kodiak magnum.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cheeseburger said:


> I don't think he was saying they never made a wooden riser bow........just never made a wooden Alaskan.


Yes they did make a wood handled alaskan. Read my post above. I guarantee you they did around 1984 or 1985.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

I apologize.


----------



## cowdawg79 (Dec 13, 2010)

Martin_Shooter1 said:


> Yes they did make a wood handled alaskan. Read my post above. I guarantee you they did around 1984 or 1985.


I know for a fact they they made a wood riser Alaskan. As a matter of fact I have one and just put a rest and sights on it and shot it today.Seems like I bought it around 1984 or 85. Killed a bunch of deer with it.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dale_B1 said:


> I apologize.


No need to appologize. Sometimes I just want proof that I have not lost my mind lol.:darkbeer:


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

I still have a 1988-89 Bear Kodiak Express with recurve limbs and wood riser that is a sweet shooting machine. I fling maybe 2 or 3 hundred arrows out of it every year. The deflex riser is sooo forgiving and is a pretty quiet bow for it's era. Cabelas catalog had them for sale at about $150.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

the Alaskan II was wood I had one and killed some nice bucks with it...


----------



## kirkmartin (Dec 3, 2015)

I have that first one that is above.... 
Nice bow metal handles as said!


----------



## jc01839 (Oct 22, 2012)

The alaskan is a beautiful bow!


----------



## Lone Coyote (Feb 2, 2018)

Still have it?


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

They might look beautiful but they are super antiquated...….I would hang it up and look at it and hunt with another one.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Bear Alaskan II ...hahah me back in the day 















I think this is 1982


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I think 1984















I loved my Bear Alaskan II I had an Alaskan before that


----------

